# Some Veterinarians Sell Unnecessary Shots, Tests to Make Extra Money, Says Former Vet



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Very interesting article from a story to be shown tonight on 20/20

Some Veterinarians Sell Unnecessary Shots, Tests to Make Extra Money, Says Former Vet - ABC News

Here is the part that is talked about frequently here, vaccinations:




Another big ticket item on vets' bills, Jones said, are vaccination costs, and he said some vets can be quick to push the shots. 

Every year, pet owners are reminded that their animals are due for their annual vaccinations, but what many vets apparently fail to disclose is that, according to the latest guidelines from the American Animal Hospital Association (AAHA), some of the vaccines only need to be given once every three years. 

According to the AAHA, an annual revaccination "booster," which includes multiple vaccines, is commonly recommended and most state and local laws mandate an annual rabies vaccine. But for other viral diseases, such as canine distemper virus (CDV) and canine parvovirus (CDV-2), the AAHA guidelines say that after dogs receive their 1-year-old booster vaccinations, then vaccines for those viral diseases can be administered every three or more years. 

"A lot of people are still into giving them every year," Becker said. "But that is not the recommended protocol by the American Veterinary Medical Association." 

It's important to note that vaccine guidelines differ for puppies, dogs with diagnosed immune or vitamin deficiencies and animals who have been in shelters or boarding facilities. 

To find out what some vets recommend for vaccines, ABC News went undercover with Honey, the pitbull, who was up-to-date on her shots. 

But at a New York clinic, the vet ordered Honey, who had the distemper vaccine two years ago, a new round of shots without asking about Honey's vaccination status, and then told Honey's owner that distemper was "typically an annual vaccine."

The New York clinic later told ABC News that a vet's individual judgment is just as important as the AAHA guidelines.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hence why I titer. I do not give yearly vaccinea


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

We titer too!! No annual vaccines for us!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Absolutely no annual vaccinations for us either!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We titer too. No annual vaccinations here.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I also go three years. Titers are very expensive here at my vet, so I just go with the three year recommendation. They have marked on my records "owner insists on only 3 year vaccinations"!!! I guess I made my point.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Excellent source of information... we do titers here, too! Even when I adopt out my foster chi's I send them with information about Overvaccinations and Titers; and I'll be adding this article! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes, we will be titering..at my vets suggestion. My girls had a horrible reaction at their 2 yr. vaccinations. I feel awful that I wasn't aware, now because if my vet and all of you I am much better informed. THANKS!


----------



## titiaamor (Sep 21, 2013)

Huly said:


> Hence why I titer. I do not give yearly vaccinea


What is titer?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

